# Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party



## Snorkey (Nov 7, 2010)

Do Disney kick people out during Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party if you do not have the ticket or bracelets?


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 7, 2010)

Snorkey said:


> Do Disney kick people out during Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party if you do not have the ticket or bracelets?



Yes, you have to purchase a ticket. I've read reports on the DIS boards of people who try to "hide" and stay in the park after the early close to try to outfox Disney. The CM's will find you and escort you out.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 7, 2010)

You may be able to hang around for a little while, but you won't be able to use any of the attractions. You will need to have a wrist band on to ride the attractions. You only get a wrist band if you have a MVMCP ticket.

When we went to MNSSHP last year, they were escorting people out before the parade that did not have a ticket. Some guy tried to argue he was waiting at the front for another family. He was told to wait outside the main entrance and not in view of the parade.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm glad to hear Disney throws these bums to the curb.


----------



## Snorkey (Nov 7, 2010)

Then how come they don't kick people out if you are staying late for EXTRA MAGIC HOURS for non Disney resort guests?


----------



## Carl D (Nov 8, 2010)

Snorkey said:


> Then how come they don't kick people out if you are staying late for EXTRA MAGIC HOURS for non Disney resort guests?


Because EMH doesn't have any special parades, fireworks, special effects, hot chocolate & cookies, and other things that are unique for the party. 

At EMH, you may be able to stay in the park, but you still can't ride the attractions.


----------



## Carl D (Nov 8, 2010)

Sea Six said:


> I'm glad to hear Disney throws these bums to the curb.


Same here. It's one of the few things they actually enforce the rules on. 

I was actually tracked down by a Cast Member while in the men's room. They saw me duck in there and they probably thought I was hiding. I showed my wrist band with one hand, and the other hand was....


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 8, 2010)

Carl D said:


> Same here. It's one of the few things they actually enforce the rules on.
> 
> I was actually tracked down by a Cast Member while in the men's room. They saw me duck in there and they probably thought I was hiding. I showed my wrist band with one hand, and the other hand was....



I remember last year there was a lengthy tread on the crackdown for the MNSSHP. I read it before I headed down for my F&W trip, watched the fireworks from VWL beach(big improvement over regular Wishes imho).

 For how much the tickets cost for either party I'm also glad they do it. Next year will be our 1st MNSSHP.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 8, 2010)

Carl D said:


> Because EMH doesn't have any special parades, fireworks, special effects, hot chocolate & cookies, and other things that are unique for the party.
> 
> At EMH, you may be able to stay in the park, but you still can't ride the attractions.



Reminds me of the time we stayed at the Swan. When we checked in, they asked us if we wanted 1 or 2 room keys.  We thought, might as well get 2 just in case. Later that night we found out that if we each didn't each have a room key, one of us couldn't get on any rides during the EMH. And they checked at every ride to make sure you had a Disney resort room key for each person!


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 8, 2010)

We'll be going to Disney in December.  How worthwhile is MVMCP?  Is it pretty packed?  Anything you definitely shouldn't miss if you go?


----------



## Catira (Nov 8, 2010)

Michael,we went last year but during November with my 11 yr. old son. Almost all the rides were "ride on" with no wait. Those that did have a wait were 5-10 minutes max. Crowds were low, and the temperature was awesome.

Enjoy your disney trip! We don't get to see Mickey until 12/19.. and I'm sure it will be crowded by then. Unfortunately, with the kiddos school schedule, we can't go any earlier.
Maybe next year we will go for Thanksgiving since our school district has a complete week off


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 8, 2010)

We've never been to Disney at Christmas time and everything about it sounds great, so I went ahead and booked it.  With the annual passholder discount, it was right at $200 for four of us.  I think it'll be worth it.

Looking forward to the "snow", the castle lighting, fireworks, characters, and the parade!


----------



## Snorkey (Nov 8, 2010)

Carl D said:


> Because EMH doesn't have any special parades, fireworks, special effects, hot chocolate & cookies, and other things that are unique for the party.
> 
> At EMH, you may be able to stay in the park, but you still can't ride the attractions.



Last time I stayed for EMH, crew did not check for room keys.  I was holding the key but didn't need it.
I waited 30 minutes for a ride but decided to leave right after.  Too crowded.

I am glad at least they check for Christmas party.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 8, 2010)

Make sure to see the Osbourne Dancing Lights at Hollywood Studios!  It's really a great display, one of the best at Disney World.  We were there tonite, which was the first night the show was on this year. 3 hours of Extra Magic tonite to accomodate the crowds, but it was also the first night for Mickey's, so the crowds weren't too bad.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 8, 2010)

Sea Six said:


> Make sure to see the Osbourne Dancing Lights at Hollywood Studios!  It's really a great display, one of the best at Disney World.  We were there tonite, which was the first night the show was on this year. 3 hours of Extra Magic tonite to accomodate the crowds, but it was also the first night for Mickey's, so the crowds weren't too bad.



The Osbourne Lights are great, but not nearly as great as they once were. We were only able to see them once when they were on the old streets of America, but that one time was better than all the more recent ones combined.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 8, 2010)

They get better every year, but I guess first time memories are always better.  They sure aren't taking this attraction backwards.


----------

